# Asus M4A87TD EVO Problems! :(



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2010)

This is the second motherboard I've had from Asus and the same problem twice now, it all start's when I use 2 or more of the RAM slot's and in turn use a PCI port at the same time... well that's if I could, the fact that the devices on the PCI ports are unable to start. Works fine when using just the single stick of RAM, anyone come across this or know of a way around? that would be really great


----------



## trickson (Aug 6, 2010)

Man ASUS is the best . what is going on now ? you put in the RAM and your PCI ports fail ? Maybe an RMA ?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Aug 6, 2010)

had you went in to bio to set up ram  and pci setting ... did you mount board right in your case right


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man ASUS is the best . what is going on now ? you put in the RAM and your PCI ports fail ? Maybe an RMA ?



if he RMAs his current board that would be the 3rd time hes sent if off..


----------



## trickson (Aug 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if he RMAs his current board that would be the 3rd time hes sent if off..



Maybe he should look at his bios make sure it is all setup correctly ? Or look at the RAM he is using maybe it is bad ? I just don't know I had a similar issue with gigabyte I could not run them at all . I gave up after #4 and went with ASUS .


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you putting the ram in the right slots?  Looks like that board requires a staggered layout if using two sticks.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Are you putting the ram in the right slots?  Looks like that board requires a staggered layout if using two sticks.



Yeah might be whats happening.

1st slot 3rd slot. All bout the colour coding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

i am sure this is not ASUS's fault.  Just can't be that every board he gets is bad you know.

@ tech2

have you confirmed the above, about installing in the right slot.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 6, 2010)

It goes to show how people have different experiences. I have had many gigabyte motherboards.. none of em failed. I've had a few ASUS ones and they werent too good. That said, they have probably changed now, seeing the R3E.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 6, 2010)

I have bad luck with hardware all the time, when my Asus M3N-ht stopped posting I RMA'd it and they repaired the same board. When I got it back from them the sata controller dead! So I sent it back again....finally got it repaired of all it's problems (after 20 bucks in shipping costs) and now it's running strong!


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I have bad luck with hardware all the time, when my Asus M3N-ht stopped posting I RMA'd it and they repaired the same board. When I got it back from them the sata controller dead! So I sent it back again....finally got it repaired of all it's problems (after 20 bucks in shipping costs) and now it's running strong!



Was it worth the trouble.

I dread having problems with my hardware..

Back in like 2003, dad bought me my first phillips 19" LCD(really epic back then) Turned it on. Dead pixels galore.. So I inisisted on getting an LG instead (I didnt know jack about computers, I was like 7) and it worked perfectly. Still is being used by my dad.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to ya all.

As for the BIOS setting's I couldn't see anything what screamed out to me - to where I would be able to change the IRQ's on the PCI, 

RAM stick's are in the correct colour coded ports 


There's a guy on here "Dent1" I'm shortly going to ask him to see if he has any conflict's like this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to ya all.
> 
> As for the BIOS setting's I couldn't see anything what screamed out to me - to where I would be able to change the IRQ's on the PCI,
> 
> ...



Have you tried those sticks in another rig?  you sure they are good?


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you tried those sticks in another rig?  you sure they are good?



Before that maybe try one stick at a time?


----------



## joytime360 (Aug 6, 2010)

ASUS is the best ,i think


----------



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2010)

Unable to try them in another rig due to anybody I know havenever even heard of DDR3 memory 

The stick's work fine one at a time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Rakesh95 said:


> Before that maybe try one stick at a time?



That too!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2010)

I forgot to mentioned earlier, anyways the other board this happened to me on was not this, it was the old board I was using (second rig in specs), when I brought it from a neighbour he warned me how I couldn't use the pci ports if using all the memory slot's, and turns out he was right, lol, but now I have the same problem, I'm going to Email Asus and see if they have anything to say, and hope they can solve this for me.

EDIT: Could this be due to the memory not being officially supported by Asus?

just another question to add...

How would I go about going into BIOS to change the IRQ for my WLan card? seem's it could be fixed if I could somehow change this... maybe?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok guy's seem's I may be wrong for blaming Asus here... After some more googling I found that a number of people have come across the same problem as me, and seem's it is a driver issue, and I'm having trouble finding one that will work 

Any help would be much appreciated! even more so now it seem's to be a driver issue ant possibly not my motherboard.

Here's a Link with other's having the same problem.

Would love some help to find a driver suitable or if it's just a no no?


----------



## L1ma (Jul 31, 2011)

*How to fix the Board*

I bought this board 2 months ago and had all the same problems. I have however stopped the random shutdowns after getting this BSD Machine-check-exception

*** STOP: 0x0000009C (0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFFADF908D1240, 0x00000000B6004000, 0x000000000E000145) which is a memory error. This pointed  to my ram being the culprit however when in BIOS the automatic detection of my ram had set all the settings to manual ones, not auto.The DDR had been set by the bios to 1066 MHz when it was at 1600 MHz and I was Using CORSAIR CMD4GX3M2A1600C7(XMP) memory timing should have been 7-7-7-20 and as you can guess had been set by the BIOS auto configuration in line with the wrongly detected chips. 

I expect this is the main board fault, you have to manualy configure your memory and timings unless the board has a narrow range of memory it can detect, and even then it might not do so.

Hope this helps the community

Thanks


----------



## L1ma (Aug 4, 2011)

*Disable ATA*

Adding to this log the M4A87TD Evo will only  be stable if onboard ATA has been disabled, once you have got the memory settings right.

This means going all SATA . The board will crash the pc every few hours if the memory settings are out, once every 1 - 2 days for some fault with onboard ATA.

It is just a crippled mobo, like some GPU's - however null points for not telling the buying public:shadedshu.


----------

